# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  اجرای فایل .exe در سیستم عامل اندروید

## [younes]

اجرای فایل .exe در سیستم عامل اندروید

اصلا این امکان داره؟
کسی تا حالا تست کرده؟

----------


## مهران موسوی

این کار از بیخ اشتباه هست ولی نشدنی هم نیست !! اگه واسه تست میخوای DosBox  رو نصب کن ، این اپلیکیشن یک emulator برای داس هست که باهاش میتونی *exe های 16 بیت داس خدا بیامرز* رو روی اندروید اجرا کنی ..

ابتدا بعد از نصب نرم افزار بنویس : 
1 : cd \foldernam
2 : نام فایل exe بدون پسوند
3 : نتیجه رو ببین ...

----------


## dasssnj

*ممکنه . wine قراره برای اندروید هم منتشر بشه :

*
Clipboarder.2014.06.27-002.png

----------

